# Beschreibung Parameter FormLayout



## Andi_CH (12. Jul 2011)

Ich darf (muss?) mich mit FormLayout auseinandersetzten.


```
FormLayout layout = new FormLayout(
		"left:pref, 15px, center:pref, 15px, right:pref, 15px, fill:pref, 15px, pref",   
		"pref, 12px, pref, 4px, pref, 4px, pref, 4px, pref, 4px, pref");
```

sieht ja nett aus (ist aus einem Beispiel  ) aber was bedeuten denn die Paramter - was kann man da so angeben?

Oder kurz gesagt, ich habe bis jetzt keine Doku gefunden. Bitte um einen Hinweis.


----------



## eRaaaa (12. Jul 2011)

1.Seite google:
http://www.jgoodies.com/articles/forms.pdf
oder die API Doc:
JGoodies Forms 1.3 API
( ich denke mal du meinst das und nicht das vom SWT oder?  )


----------



## Andi_CH (12. Jul 2011)

Dass wir uns richtig verstehen - ich suche eine Beschreibung der verwendeten Strings. Was bedeuten die?

Zu den Links oben:
Was hat der Android Activity Manager mit meiner Frage zu tun?

und die andere Seite führt einemliebend gerne im Kreis herum oder zeigt:


```
Objekt nicht gefunden!

Der angeforderte URL konnte auf dem Server nicht gefunden werden. Der Link auf der verweisenden Seite scheint falsch oder nicht mehr aktuell zu sein. Bitte informieren Sie den Autor dieser Seite über den Fehler.

Sofern Sie dies für eine Fehlfunktion des Servers halten, informieren Sie bitte den Webmaster hierüber.
Error 404
doc.formdev.com
Tue Jul 12 14:49:42 2011
Apache/2.2
```

bringt ist halt auch nicht sehr hilfreich


----------



## eRaaaa (12. Jul 2011)

Ups sorry, der erste Link, da war wohl noch der falsche in der Zwischenablage, habs editiert.
Warum der zweite nicht geht weiss ich nicht, bei mir gehts, probiere mal den direkten Link zum FormLayout: FormLayout (JGoodies Forms 1.3 API)

Zumindest in der pdf ist erklärt welche "Strings" verwendet werden können und wie sie sich verhalten

achja und btw: du hast immer noch nicht klar und deutlich geschrieben um welches FormLayout es sich jetzt wirklich handelt!


----------



## Andi_CH (12. Jul 2011)

EDIT: PDF schau ich mir eben mal genauer an ...

Zum Thema welches - hm - gibt es da verschiedene? Wie finde ich das raus?


Am Rande bemerkt:
Im Projekt hier liegt eine dll rum forms-1.0.7 (ohne attached source) - woher die kommt ist umstritten. (Die war einfach schon immer da :noe: )

Herrliches Umfeld, nicht wahr?


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jul 2011)

Wie oben bereits erwähnt steht alles im pdf und ist super dokumentiert. Das FormLayout ist echt top und eigentlich einfach zu bedienen wenn man es mal benutzt hat. Einfach ein paar kleine Beispiele machen, außerdem ist der programmatische GuiBuilder eine tolle Idee, so bleibt der Code übersichtlich.


----------



## Andi_CH (12. Jul 2011)

Gui Buider? - ich stehe da mit einem jar-File und sonst gar nichts ...

Na ja, 

Mal nachdenken wie sowas möglich ist --- unterschiedliche Anzahl Spalten und Spaltenbreiten -
aber im Moment ist zu heiss um zu denken! Sicher über 30 Grad.


```
+-----+-----+--------------------+
|     |     |                    | 
+-----+-----+                    |
|     |     |                    | 
+-----+-----+                    |
|           |                    | 
|           |                    | 
+--------+--+-----+--------------+
|        |        |              | 
+--------+--------+--------------+
```


----------



## Ariol (12. Jul 2011)

AFAIR hat das FormLayout auch einen Debugmodus, mit dem man sich die Einteilung anhand von roten Linien ausgeben lassen kann.


----------



## Gast2 (12. Jul 2011)

Andi_CH hat gesagt.:


> Gui Buider? - ich stehe da mit einem jar-File und sonst gar nichts ...



Was willst mir jetzt damit sagen? Das ist auch nur eine Klasse und kein Tool darum ja programmtischer und nicht grafischer --> siehe Form Builder!!!
Les dir das pdf durch und lad dir die Beispiele bei JGoodies runter, da hast alle wichtigen Werkzeuge der Debugmodus wie oben erwähnt ist auch net tolle Sache, dafür gibt es sogar auch ein Beispielprogramm...


----------

